# Wanted: Remote Coding Position



## jana.gatton (Oct 14, 2009)

CPC Coder looking for a part time remote positon.  DOD outpatient and same day surgery experienced.  Proven skills in productivity and accuracy.  Background: Licensed Practical Nurse.  Unafraid to tackle new challenges and willing to train and test to your specialty.

Jana Gatton
Cell: 907.328.9437
Will email resume upon request


----------



## Chocolatemama (Nov 11, 2009)

I just started work with this company that is looking for Remote Coder to work from home.

Kiwi-Tek is looking for remote coders.

INPT Coding
OutPT Coding
ED Coding 
Diagnostic/ Lab coding

http://www.kiwi-tek.com/careers.html

email your resume to:

Bill Wagner
Chief Operating Officer
KIWI-TEk
Corporate Office 317-571-3440
Corporate Fax 317-571-3443
Local Office 785-841-8796
Mobile 785-760-1017
bwagner@kiwi-tek.com


----------

